# Corn Cob Pipes... Tell us how you really feel.



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Good evening Folks.

Just thought I'd open a new thread of a topic that I am sure has been opened before. ( Sorry, I didnt do a search...) 

Corn Cob Pipes.


For me, this was the first type of pipe I ever used.

First, as a foolish youngster.. for all sorts of burnable plant products.
They were the small crappy ones, $1. Disposable..
then the regular sized ones, But low quality... Could poke a hole in the bottom easy.

Then I discovered Missouri Meerschaum.. Very nice at what they produce.
I don't know if any other company makes a better product of that type.

I find I am enjoying the selection of cobs I have.. and may even get some more.
They do come in a variety of shapes, sizes, and craftmanships..

I have been "Mudding" the bottom of my new cobs , I have not even come close to a burnout of any sort.. I really like the way a quality hardwood bottom cob smokes. 

I know they don't look the best, But looks aint everything..
( I learned that back in my old USN days.. LOL) 

So..
What do you have to say about Corn Cob Pipes. ?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

PinkFloydFan said:


> So..
> What do you have to say about Corn Cob Pipes. ?


I hate 'em. They smoke hot and taste like shit :tsk: But hey, if you like 'em :beerchug:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

My MM cobs are what I'm usually smoking, about 19 out of 20 or so times. They match well for my style of smoking and I've yet to have a bad bowlful in one. I still enjoy a good briar but my cobs are my pipes of choice. The smaller MM models make for great clenchers.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> I hate 'em. *They smoke hot* and taste like shit :tsk: But hey, if you like 'em :beerchug:


I've seen a few folks post this but it's not been the case for me. They smoke cooler than any briar I have. Noted however that I smoke slowly and am usually sipping rather than taking large drawls.


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

I've smoked a couple different blends that I have in either tins or a bit leftover from a sample(as in the case of the SG Balkan Flake) and I find that FVF smokes amazing in these little MM Corn Cobs. Lot's nuances that you don't get with a briar, but at the same time I feel that there is some of the flavors that happen in a briar is missing here.

I feel that for value, and so far in smokability, I'd say a few Missouri Meers in your rotation or posession would definitely not be a bad idea. Especially if you really like to smoke! Like I do.


----------



## Roddy (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't leave home without them.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

There are definitely tastes you get in a briar that you don't get in a cob, but that ain't the tobacco. I guess I prefer briars, as I smoke more of them, but of the eight pipes that get the most use, two are cobs.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

They are great -- I dont know any better. It is the only thing I have owned. It may also be a hinderence if/ when I decide to "upgrade". I do all the don't. Smoke it hot, take long big puffs, rim is burnt, I even will use a torch every now and then.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I like them a lot. All said and done I prefer briar, though.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I smoke em when I don't want risk a better pipe.
They're functional and have their place, but
they wouldn't be my primary smoking instrument.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

For me it depends on the use...I smoke basically either burley's, or Balkans. I smoke the burleys in cobs virtually exclusively, the Balkans and English get the briars.

That's just how I roll :bowl:

:thumb:


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I have ONE cob. For whatever reason I can't find good ones around here most times, and even the lower grade MM's are more than 10 bucks. I do love the one I have though. It sees fairly regular use when I feel like smoking aromatics as I don't want the crud left over in my good briars. The one I have smoke very well, but the chamber is kind of small for my tastes. It could only take half of a small flake, never mind larger ones such as Solani and Stonehaven. If I could get a bigger bowl...say group 4 and larger, I'd have more.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> I hate 'em. They smoke hot and taste like shit :tsk:


This is one of my favorite posts ever on this site. Not because I agree with it, but because I love the honesty and brutality. :lol:

As for me, I voted that I don't care for them - I own one but rarely use it, and when I do, it's usually for experimentation or nostalgic purposes. The concept I appreciate and it's a recommended way to get a newbie going on a pipe rotation, but I strongly prefer meer, briar and clay.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Hermit said:


> I smoke em when I don't want risk a better pipe.
> They're functional and have their place, but
> they wouldn't be my primary smoking instrument.


what he said + this.

it took me a couple years before i actually tried a "cob". i was surprised at how well they smoked considering how crappy they are constructed.

what i dont' like is:
1) cheap bits, they are what cause the restricted airflow in mine (they are slightly bent stems, but the bend is a sharp angle, not gentle curve)
2) bowls are super small
3) dont' like fixing the draught hole on a new pipe - a couple didn't have the hole drilled all the way through
4) cuz i wanted a #4

having said that, i do suggest them to newbies who are looking to get started on the cheap.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> This is one of my favorite posts ever on this site. Not because I agree with it, but because I love the honesty and brutality. :lol:
> 
> As for me, I voted that I don't care for them - I own one but rarely use it, and when I do, it's usually for experimentation or nostalgic purposes. The concept I appreciate and it's a recommended way to get a newbie going on a pipe rotation, but I strongly prefer meer, briar and clay.


I was just in one of those blunt moods last night but the OP did ask what we *really* thought  I guess I could have said if I liked the way they smoked it would be the only thing I liked about them ound: We had a thread on SF a few months ago for people who didn't like cobs. Human nature dictates that anything much loved and constantly raved about is going to inspire equally passionate feelings to the negative. Cob lovers like to think we must be doing something wrong but in all honesty, cobs just don't fit our style. Unfortunately that thread has now fallen off the radar, otherwise I'd send it to you.


----------



## Some Stupid Newbie (Dec 3, 2009)

I have one cob. It sucks. Yeah, it was super cheap, and that burning wood flavor comes free of charge! MM cobs cost about 10 bucks, and add a few for shipping, and it's about the same price as a Grabow briar that I can pick up at walgreens and actually inspect it before I take it home and call it mine. So far, in my corn-cob pipe experiences, I'd have to say that Mad Hatter has the gist of it.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> what i dont' like is:
> 1) cheap bits, they are what cause the restricted airflow in mine (they are slightly bent stems, but the bend is a sharp angle, not gentle curve)
> 2) bowls are super small
> 3) dont' like fixing the draught hole on a new pipe - a couple didn't have the hole drilled all the way through


For all the reasons above cob nay'sayers, cob n'er-do-wells, scary-avatar-people (that includes MadHatter, Greg) and the uppity briar-elite should try one Jake Hackert cob with large bowl, antler (or wood/diamond) shank and vulcanite stem. Like many of you I appreciate a cob in a pinch, in the boot of the motorcycle, out in the yard, etc. but, in spite of the generally good smoking character, never elevated them to more than special-ops burners.

Jake spun my head around with his bowl selection and workmanship. I reach for mine often.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> cobs just don't fit our style.


Are you trying to say that we don't wear straw hats, bib overalls rolled up above the ankle, a red 'kerchief and have a name like Stinky Fritters or something? :rotfl:

Hey, all in fun, cob lovers, all in fun. If you're going to pipe bomb me, make it actual smoking pipes (not cobs, thanks!) instead of a Unabomber-type thing.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> For all the reasons above cob nay'sayers, cob n'er-do-wells, scary-avatar-people (that includes MadHatter, Greg) and the uppity briar-elite should try one Jake Hackert cob with large bowl, antler (or wood/diamond) shank and vulcanite stem. Like many of you I appreciate a cob in a pinch, in the boot of the motorcycle, out in the yard, etc. but, in spite of the generally good smoking character, never elevated them to more than special-ops burners.
> 
> Jake spun my head around with his bowl selection and workmanship. I reach for mine often.


Good advice, Dan...thanks for sharing this.

I don't own a cob yet, but it's definitely in my plans to get a couple as soon as I can.


----------



## IKMeerschaum (Feb 8, 2007)

Hermit said:


> I smoke em when I don't want risk a better pipe.
> They're functional and have their place, but
> they wouldn't be my primary smoking instrument.


I too agree with Hermit. While my instrument of choice will always be a meer, I do have a number of briars that I use from time to time (Quandale when I'm reading if I don't feel like messing with the weight of my calabash or a great squat prince that sits nicely when I'm working around the store).

I keep a Country Gentleman in the center console on my truck for when I'm stuck in traffic or when I'm working outside and am afraid I might actually drop my pipe. I also like how light they are. I can dangle one from my craw for an hour or more without feeling like it is going to pull the teeth out of my head.

MJG


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> Good advice, Dan...thanks for sharing this.
> 
> I don't own a cob yet, but it's definitely in my plans to get a couple as soon as I can.


The stuff Jake makes is great. I ordered two with a largest available conventional bowl, wood diamond shank, vulcanite saddle bit with modest fishtail and spare replacement bowls predrilled. Outstanding pipes for $20 plus the spare bowl. Image proportions are deceptive; this pipe is 5 7/8" long, uh huh.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> Are you trying to say that we don't wear straw hats, bib overalls rolled up above the ankle, a red 'kerchief and have a name like Stinky Fritters or something? :rotfl:
> 
> Hey, all in fun, cob lovers, all in fun. If you're going to pipe bomb me, make it actual smoking pipes (not cobs, thanks!) instead of a Unabomber-type thing.


One guy said we obviously weren't sophisticated enough to enjoy a cob :drama: Maybe you got that bakkards Dmkerr-bob


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Guess my opinion is a bit naive as I've never owned a briar and only been smoking a cob for a short while. I've been amazed at how easy it has been to pick up smoking a pipe with these. I'm looking forward to getting my first briar soon, but can't imagine not having a cob or two around.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> One guy said we obviously weren't sophisticated enough to enjoy a cob


Somehow, I'm ok with that, regardless of its intent as a slam. :bounce:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

IKMeerschaum said:


> I keep a Country Gentleman in the center console on my truck for when I'm stuck in traffic or when I'm working outside and am afraid I might actually drop my pipe. I also like how light they are. I can dangle one from my craw for an hour or more without feeling like it is going to pull the teeth out of my head.
> 
> MJG


Interestingly, I have a meer that serves as my "yard" or "throwaway" pipe. It's an old SMS I have affectionately named Trainwreck. It's an oom paul shape, light as a feather and smokes wonderfully. But it looks like something somebody threw away. If I drop it and put yet another scuff or divot in it, it'll fit right in with all the other scuffs and divots. 

By the way, it's well colored. It has a nice meerschaum coloring on the shank and dirt and other various stains over the bowl. It hasn't seen traditional white in decades.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

dmkerr said:


> ... I have a meer ... affectionately named Trainwreck. ...it looks like something somebody threw away. If I drop it and put yet another scuff or divot in it, it'll fit right in with all the other scuffs and divots... It has ... dirt and other various stains over the bowl.


Welly WELL WELL WELL. The sophistication level of this meer owner is sufficiently lacking, thus disallowing entry into the AmeriCorn Cob and Snuff Dippers Association.

Hard to believe... he's only the 3rd one in 200 years. I know Iggy Pop was kicked out after the thing in public with the chicken.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I have a few cobs and they smoke great. Sure they do not look as good as other pipes. But they are great with Burley and can make a blend like Carter Hall taste like a super premium. I think they go a little beyond something to smoke outside or to sample new blends in. I have $3 cobs that smoke beter that some $60 pipes.

I do think I will pick me up a couple of them premium Cobs Moo uses. I am not a fan of the cheap lastic bits on MM.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Welly WELL WELL WELL. The sophistication level of this meer owner is sufficiently lacking, thus disallowing entry into the AmeriCorn Cob and Snuff Dippers Association.
> 
> Hard to believe... he's only the 3rd one in 200 years. I know Iggy Pop was kicked out after the thing in public with the chicken.


Gosh, I HATE that! I guess me and Trainwreck will have to view from the sidelines and snicker into my hand. Um... I'LL snicker into my hand, Trainwreck will just sit there and smolder.

That was a chicken??? It looked like a *****. Or maybe I'm thinking of another Iggy incident....


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> ...I do think I will pick me up a couple of them premium Cobs Moo uses. I am not a fan of the cheap lastic bits on MM.


You are MORE than sophisticated enough, it goes without saying. As always, use the AmeriCorn Cob Association secret handshake and get five free tins of aged Dunhill tobacco with every cob you buy, my brother.


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

As I wrote on another post, cobs are predictable, and smoke pretty cool. I like them, and they have a place in my rotation. Use and abuse if you will. 

Walker Briar Works makes stems for MM cobs. I own two of them, and they make quite a bit of difference for me.


----------



## momeerphil (Dec 23, 2009)

We've been making them for 140 years. Must be doing something right.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

A beginner's thoughts here....

I have been smoking pipe just a short while, and just occasionally at that. I have 2 MM cobs, a $3 thrift store medico briar, and a 25 cent flea market unknown. Im happy with all of them.

If you smoke what you like, in what you like to smoke it in, what else do ya need?


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

ejgarnut said:


> If you smoke what you like, in what you like to smoke it in, what else do ya need?


Brilliantly stated Sir..

That sums up alot of what we puffers need to be concerned with.. 
It's all about what "we " as puffers personally enjoy..

This thread is just a friendly opinion tool.. 
I am laughing aloud with some of the rather frank and robust posts I am reading here now though. LOL.

Vin


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

IHT said:


> what i dont' like is:
> 1) cheap bits, they are what cause the restricted airflow in mine (they are slightly bent stems, but the bend is a sharp angle, not gentle curve)


Ah, you need the _upgrade_: 'Forever' Stems


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

After the holiday seasons up, I plan to shoot an email to Jake Hackert and get a couple of his. I've had a few, and liked them for testing things out and quick smokes, but I don't currently have one, Hackert's look like something I wouldn't mind having a couple of.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

momeerphil said:


> We've been making them for 140 years. Must be doing something right.


Maybe the best 1st pipe post of all time. Merry Christmas, Phil, and thanks for joining us.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

momeerphil said:


> We've been making them for 140 years. Must be doing something right.


Welcome to Puff, Phil!


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

momeerphil said:


> We've been making them for 140 years. Must be doing something right.


Don't ever stop, I love 'em. :tu


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Pugsley said:


> Don't ever stop, I love 'em. :tu


+1 :tu


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> Maybe the best 1st pipe post of all time. Merry Christmas, Phil, and thanks for joining us.


Ditto that. Welcome Phil.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

MarkC said:


> Ah, you need the _upgrade_: 'Forever' Stems


cool link. thx.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

momeerphil said:


> We've been making them for 140 years. Must be doing something right.


pwnage:banana:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

momeerphil said:


> We've been making them for 140 years. Must be doing something right.


Yeah, well, Jimmy Swaggert and Neil Diamond have had long careers, too! ound:

Hey, I'm just messin' with the new guy.  You're right; the Missouri Meerschaum Company is not only one of the great pipe success story companies, they're one of the great success stories in ANY industry. Keep making those pipes. They aren't for me personally but they do have a lot of fans.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

MarkC said:


> Ah, you need the _upgrade_: 'Forever' Stems


I'm sure those would make a tremendous difference. My biggest complaint about cobs is the lousy taste and feel from the stem. It just renders them unenjoyable for me. On the other hand, $20 or more for a cob stem - even one as nice as this - seems a little excessive.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, I felt the same way. On the other hand, the way Missouri Meerschaums are made, you'd only need one stem as it would fit all your cobs. The more I think about it, the more I like the idea. But pulling the trigger is another matter...


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

MarkC said:


> On the other hand, the way Missouri Meerschaums are made, you'd only need one stem as it would fit all your cobs.


Not entirely accurate. Some do fit others but not a "one size fits all" thing.

..... Missouri Meerschaum Company - Bits


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

ghe said:


> I'm sure those would make a tremendous difference. My biggest complaint about cobs is the lousy taste and feel from the stem. It just renders them unenjoyable for me. On the other hand, $20 or more for a cob stem - even one as nice as this - seems a little excessive.


The stems do make a tremendous difference. The biggest drawback to the MM cobs is the soft plastic mouthpiece. I own two of Mr. Walker's stems, and can vouch to the workmanship.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

ghe said:


> ...$20 or more for a cob stem - even one as nice as this - seems a little excessive.


You can get a premium cob (complete with custom stem) from Jake Hackert for less than one of those stems. It don't make no sense.


----------

